# Comcast Sportsnet Chicago



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

In Chicago Comcast Sportsnet is supposed to be launching October 1st. Will this channel be carried on Direc Tv? This is supposedly where all the Cubs, White Sox, Bulls, and Blackhawks game are supposed to move to. Will the Current Fox Sports Net Chicago channel 639 on Direc Tv be switching over to this channel or will there be an all new Channel all together and Fox Sports Net Chicago stay on the Air? Does anyone know any info about this? October 1st is 2 days away.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

FSN Chicago and Comcast SportsNet Chicago are 2 entirely different channels. It looks like it won't be on either DirecTV or Dish Network for a while.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

So does this mean it's going to be another situation like Philadelphia? No Comcast Sportsnet Chicago coverage on Direc Tv and only on Chicago area cable outlets only?
This is huge because it will determine if i even Subscribe to MLB Extra innings next year in 2005. If I can't see the majority of the Cubs games I won't subscribe and most of there games are going to be moving to the new Comcast Sportsnet channel.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

There is nothing to watch anyways. With the hockey lockout going on and the basketball season doesn't start until November. The Tribune company already has stated that they wouldn't join this new venture if it would not be carried by sattelite. They are part owners along with the Bulls, Blackhawks and White SUX.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, Comcast SportsNet Chicago is apparently going to start on DirecTV on channel 640 come the 1st. I hope Dish gets this.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Adam Richey said:


> Well, Comcast SportsNet Chicago is apparently going to start on DirecTV on channel 640 come the 1st. I hope Dish gets this.


Comcast SportsNet Chicago is on their .pdf guide of channels but its not on the D* lineup yet. Still in last minute negotiations.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

It's October 2nd and I just checked my Direc Tv guide and still no channel 640 which is supposed to be Comcast Sportsnet Chicago. Maybe this channel will be appearing in place of Fox Sports Net Chicago channel 639. I am wondering why they will have to keep Fox Sports Net Chicago when Comcast Sports Net is supposed to be taking over most all the pro Chicago sports.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Comcast sports net Chicago has not appeared yet on Direc Tv. Also the White Sox had there final game of the 2004 season against the Kansas City Royals on Fox Sports Net Chicago October 3rd 2004 and Comcast Sports Net Chicago was supposed to launch October 1st. I am assuming that Since the baseball season in Chicago just ended that They just let Fox Sports Net Chicago finish out the last of the baseball season with the White Sox. I am hoping that in the next couple of days Comcast Sports Net Chicago will be appearing on Direc Tv.


----------



## nrholland (Apr 26, 2002)

It's October 6, and channel 640 is still blank. This really irritates me!!!!


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Yeah I know what you mean. Next Season most all the Cubs and White Sox games are moving to Comcast Sportsnet Chicago and this channel has yet to appear on Direc Tv. If it is going to be another situation like Philadelphia where this channel is only going to be available to Chicago area cable outlets i may drop Direc Tv all together. That is why i have Direc Tv so i can see the Cubs down here in Mississippi. They only have a handfull of games on WGN anymore.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Well murdock is gonna lose more customers to dish network!! Nice going charlie.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Is it on DISH?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

No it's just typical Steve nonsense


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Well it is October 9th and Comcast Sportsnet Chicago has yet to appear on Direc Tv. It doesn't look like this channel will come to Direc Tv since it is Comcast. Does anyone know if Direc Tv plans to bring this channel to the lineup. I know there is nothing to watch anyway yet on this channel as far as pro sports with the baseball season just ending for the Cubs and White Sox. But I am wondering for next season if the Cubs and White Sox games will be available to Direc Tv MLB Extra innings Subscribers. If I can't receive the Cubs games Direc Tv is gone for me.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I guess you just got to be patient and wait and see when it's launched. It looks like D* does have plans to launch this channel since it's on their pdf sheet. And it is being made available to satellite cause that's what was agreed to with the teams. And as you said nothing is going to be on it until November so no need to panic yet.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

October 19th and still no Comcast Sportsnet Chicago. I am beginning to wonder


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Charlie doesn't like sports. He doesn't care about putting these types of networks on his system. I mean do you see YES on his network; its been 3 years now. Your going to have to wait a long time before you see that comcast sportsnet chicago on dish network.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

jopop, firstly, I encourage you to register and vote your opinion. It will have more weight if we know who you are.  YES is not comparible to any MSO right now in terms of price, even though New York is the most popular market. They are cheaper than a few other RSN's, but they want too much coverage. I do NOT want to pay for or watch Yankees games, so I support Charlie on his decision to refuse the deal.


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

But now that there are more customers than 3 years ago, namely in Chicago who have had Dish, with Cubs, White Sox, Bulls, they shouldn't even have to hope that it happens. It HAS to happen or churn will set in, and Dish will begin to crash and burn (also includes Mets fans)


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Well it's ridiculous to have to pay these RSNs ridiculous fees because they start a new market and gain exclusive rights. The main MSOs were successfully at destroying the Twins RSN but I don't think they can stop the comcast madness...


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I'm not a dish subscriber. I am a Direc Tv Subscriber and I am hoping to see Comcast Sports Net Chicago on Direc Tv so Cubs fans who have a dish around the country can still be able to see them. I'm not worried if Dish gets this channel or not.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Rumor has CSN Chicago coming Nov 1st on D*


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

The Chicago Tribune reports that CSN-Chicago should be up before the NBA regular season starts.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I thought it was supposed to start up October 1st


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

the service provider in discussion is D*. The channel itself is already up


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

Msguy said:


> I'm not a dish subscriber. I am a Direc Tv Subscriber and I am hoping to see Comcast Sports Net Chicago on Direc Tv so Cubs fans who have a dish around the country can still be able to see them. I'm not worried if Dish gets this channel or not.


Even if D* picks this up, Cub fans around the country will not be able to see them on CSN-C. This is exclusive to the Cubs/Sox/Bulls territiory and if you live outside this area, you would have to purchase MLB Extra Innings or NBA League Pass to see them. This deal does not affect WGN in any way, so national viewers of WGN superstation will see no changes.

Also, glad to see the concern for us DISH subscribers who would like to be able to see the Sox & Bulls, along with seeing the scrubs get there butts kicked!


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I've been a MLB Extra innings subscriber now since 1997


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

After watching a few Bulls' preseason games at my in-laws (who have ComCrap Cable), you're not missing much in the way of programming right now. :nono2: They're bad, bad, bad. 

The Blackhawks/NHL aren't playing right now. Baseball season in Chicago (thankfully) is over.

The local sports show is...well, ok. Still a ton of directorial/graphical screw ups early on. Their Bears' post game coverage is...buggy. 

That said, the channel will get better with time, I'm sure.

I'm just thrilled that SOME hockey is on (AHL Chicago Wolves). However, I'm not so sure D* subs will get those games, as the Wolves are always on a pub access channel on ComCrap cable, never on the designated channel itself.

Plus, the CC Chicago channel is showing CFL games...as if the NFL Network wasn't enough. 

I read another rumer online that said Nov. 5th is the "official" add date for ComCast Chicago. Take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Sparkman87 said:


> Even if D* picks this up, Cub fans around the country will not be able to see them on CSN-C. This is exclusive to the Cubs/Sox/Bulls territiory and if you live outside this area, you would have to purchase MLB Extra Innings or NBA League Pass to see them. This deal does not affect WGN in any way, so national viewers of WGN superstation will see no changes.
> 
> Also, glad to see the concern for us DISH subscribers who would like to be able to see the Sox & Bulls, along with seeing the scrubs get there butts kicked!


true. But sine MLB EI only offers games from RSNs that your provider carries. It matters quite bit.


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

The channel is listed in the directv guide (channel 640). I see D* has added several comcast sportsnet channels. Do you think they will add the CSSE (Comcast Sports Southeast)? Boy, this would complete my channels.

http://www.css-sports.com/


----------

